# Who are we, the APBT owners?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

How would you characterize us, the fanciers of the APBT? I would like to think of us as salt of the earth type people, certainly not stuffed shirt, pinky in the air types I think most of us come from lower to middle class backgrounds who don't mind getting our hands dirty and thrive on the controversy surrounding our breed, in a good way of course We are a devoted, independent motley crew....we possess the very essence of our beloved breed, with a fight or die mentality...we are pit bulls!!! What else would draw us to the top dogs on the planet? Pardon my philosophical bumblings tonight, it's probably the beer talking


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> How would you characterize us, the fanciers of the APBT? I would like to think of us as salt of the earth type people, certainly not stuffed shirt, pinky in the air types I think most of us come from lower to middle class backgrounds who don't mind getting our hands dirty and thrive on the controversy surrounding our breed, in a good way of course We are a devoted, independent motley crew....we possess the very essence of our beloved breed, with a fight or die mentality...we are pit bulls!!! What else would draw us to the top dogs on the planet? Pardon my philosophical bumblings tonight, it's probably the beer talking


I can relate:clap:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

We are the warriors.
We go head on to fight for a breed who can't fight for itself, with shields, swords, our lives, and knowledge. 
Those who seek out our victims to help are the hunters, BSL is our opponent, and the helpful ones who keep down the fights and speak sense into the ignorant are the medicine givers.
Now...drink your water lol *gives*


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Stubborn, proud, hard working folk for the most part!!


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

i think alot of us are just as misunderstood as our breed.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

STRONG!!! LOL I think we can all agree with that the only reason Y I have muscle lol dealing with Pitties my entire life has made me strong


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think we are mostly the underdogs in our everyday lives you are right we are very much like the breed itself. We live to fight the good fight or we die trying. 

BTW I can be snobby to get along with those people and I can be backwoods person so I get along with them too. I'm flexiable. I fit in with most cultures and classes.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am an apbt I won't always start the fight but sometimes I like to but nevertheless I can finish it... If I'm on my last breath the other guy will be done first...

I came from the streets of Vegas and LA and I have fought for everything in my life... I live life moving forward never looking back and whether someone is there with me or not it's ok because even though I want others in my life I NEED no one... I can stand alone...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

And yes I'm always the underdog that others should put their money on... Cause I always win...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally feel you guys. I've always been the misunderstood underdog, so to speak, in my profession. I constantly had to fight hard and prove myself over and over but I still stand here every day and do what I love and put my all in it. Being a young woman in the tattoo industry has been anything but easy. Most look at you like you have no clue or can't do as well as the others.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I know kg, I run an auto body collision center... Talk about a woman in a mans world lol... Yep I get that old man everyday that thinks there is no way I know anything about cars...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I hate that . I've had people walk into my shop and ask me if the artist was there. I'm like "Your looking at the owner and senior artist" talk about shocked faces lol.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh yeah I have had guys in big decked out trucks comein and ask for a manager and I walk ou and they are like no really someone who knows something about my truck... I'm like dude I drive the f350 over there and the mods I did myself what do you need? I get the jaw hitting the floor face daily lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL I know how you feel, it's pretty funny sometimes


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am a very opinionated person. I say what I feel and think about it later this has a tendency to get me in trouble but I don’t care I see no reason to keep my feelings to myself and usually when it pertains to work in the end my ideas are the ones that get implemented. I make my boss look stupid all the time he is stupid maybe he should work a little harder and learn something. I am a very strong minded person too and I don’t need anyone in my life I would like to have more friends but most can not handle my attitude which is a lot like a APBT. If I see injustice I will fight with my dying breath for truth and justice.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> How would you characterize us, the fanciers of the APBT? I would like to think of us as salt of the earth type people, certainly not stuffed shirt, pinky in the air types I think most of us come from lower to middle class backgrounds who don't mind getting our hands dirty and thrive on the controversy surrounding our breed, in a good way of course We are a devoted, independent motley crew....we possess the very essence of our beloved breed, with a fight or die mentality...we are pit bulls!!! What else would draw us to the top dogs on the planet? Pardon my philosophical bumblings tonight, it's probably the beer talking


You always hit the nail right on the head, (beer or none) I enjoy reading your posts!

Here's how I would 'generally' characterize most pitbull owners:

Ability to have one's own agenda opposed to falling into media trends...

Above Average with 
an acquired taste.

Deceptively stronger than most.

Quick to be misjudged.

Tired of irrational thinkers

Wants to make a difference

Unique



kg420 said:


> I totally feel you guys. I've always been the misunderstood underdog, so to speak, in my profession. I constantly had to fight hard and prove myself over and over but I still stand here every day and do what I love and put my all in it. Being a young woman in the tattoo industry has been anything but easy. Most look at you like you have no clue or can't do as well as the others.


Believe me I know what you mean... Any male dominated environment is ridiculous, that act like prehistoric Apes with something to prove. Men like that need a good crack in the face


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am all Pit Bull. Jay calls me that all of the time. I totally agree with the op, and mikado. I am liked because of my honesy. I would rather you hate me for telling the truth then like me for lying. My mother says she asks my opinion because I will be brutaly honest. Some people cannot deal with honesty. I am very assertive, and for a while I struggled knowing that, I was unsure if it was a strength or a weakness. Now I don't care, it is what it is. I try to be gentle, but thats not always possible. I'm not out to hurt people, but I am not here to cushion life or anything else. I hate that I have to live in reality, when so many others seem to live in the clouds. This is one main reason that I cannot handle too many friends. I have one friend. LOL by choice. I cannot deal with people that are always "oh woe is me...", because I do not need people. 

People, coworkers, random people tell me things. I am someone people just trust, so they talk to me, tell me things. I am not these peoples friend, but they tell me. Its kinda weird. YOu have no idea how many abortions people I barely know have told me about. I have never had and abortion.

I am a lot of things. I'm the oldest of 3, I just naturally take care of those I feel deserve it, or are the underdog. I feel like I am strong so I fight for anyone that needs it, but I feel like no one fights for me. Then I remember I am strong, and I will be ok and I dont need anyone to fight for me. I got it. I try to empower others as well. I would love to be a counselor, so I am able to help more people.

Sharon-I knew I like you for a reason.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know as I read thru this, all of this applies to the people of the bulldog world I have met and being owned by pit bulls pretty much my whole life, I feel coming from my background and being raised by a Marine father, I am very much like the breed, I too am the oldest of three girls, no less, lol. I am a Leo, very apssionate, but I am quick to be hard headed and flare at you, but I am a strong person, I don't need anyone but I love to have people around, I am a social person, not sure why cause I do not like most people, would rather be with my dogs, lol. I fight for the underdog, ask my sisters they can tell you, lol, and several of my friends from high school. I do have a lot of friends that are girls, well not a lot, not sure what constitutes a lot, but I can count my really good girl friends on one hand in all my 34 years.

Lacy you sound a lot like me, I too am honest and have struggled for years with being so brutally honest, cause people hated me for it, but I finally figured out that, hey if you don't want to hear it then don't ask or tell me something, cause I will tell you what I think, lol. Most of the people I hang out with know this by know and know not to do this, we are just like our dogs, loyal, tenacious, loving.

Mkay, I'm done, lol


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am a leo too. go figure. everything is meant to be. lol oh tye...I knew I liked you for a reason too.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out dogsbite.org. Didn't you know they had us all pegged?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Lacy, us Leo's are awesome people,  hahaha go figure I am a triple fire sign, lol. I am triple trouble and well ya know....

hahahahaha, need Dew


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I get told all the time to not be so honest. Why??? I was told by my parent to not lie so why would I fudge now when my life is half over.



> I am what I am and that is all that I am


 I love this quote.

I guess this why this place is more family to me than my family. Love all of you guys.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay HUGS all around, we love you too Sharon


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

And I am a Taurus, so either I am a bull, or very much full of it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love a Taurus...my son is one. Very strong willed and minded people but compassion is also a strong personality trait too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good thread, lots of great thought, by many outstanding individuals.
My thought on who we are as owners are answered in the complexity and the simplicity of the dog, and it's existence... 

Stan Chevalley
I am…

I am a savage, I am the one you fear, I am a mindless brute, I am a vicious fighter, a filthy beast. I am untrustworthy, I am the one to eat your kids and the neighbors dog. I am the killer hound, I am the hell hound, I am the devil dog, I am the American Pit Bull Terrier. 

Politics…manipulates everything, and the history of certain breeds of dogs is no exception. When we, the media educated public, speak of, hear of, or think of “pit bull” we automatically think of a “savage killer”. After all, the media is always reporting a “pit bull” attack somewhere on the news. The news is there to help keep us informed, it might help if the information was true. American Pit Bull Terriers are #38 on the list off dog bite statistics based on accounts and mentality of the breed. While, the German Sheppard, Rottweiler, and Doberman are running a close first, most likely to bite or attack children. That makes sense, dogs bred to attack humans for that last 100yrs are going to be more man aggressive than dogs bred to attack predators, such as the American Pit Bull Terrier. The dog bred for fighting for the last 1000yrs just isn’t trustworthy to have around. What purpose could a dog like that serve? 
Since the beginning of the age of man, domestication of canines has been one of the most rewarding tools perceived by mankind. Nordic regions had their domesticated wolf dogs known as; huskies, inus, spitz, laika, pariahs, and malamutes. Throughout the Middle East and into southern Europe and Africa was the Molossus or Molosser, a huge wild game dog that ancestored the Roman Gladiator dogs, supposedly by crossing european wolfs with Indian wolves. These were supposedly the legendary ancient hunting dogs, the dogs credited with carrying off children and women. History shows us these dogs were domesticated and used as war dogs, catch dogs, and as Roman entertainment, Ban dogs of the gladiator times. From ancient hunting dog, to killer hound, to the Molossus, and known today in several different breeds. The Mastiff breeds retain the genetic size, while the fighting breeds retain the “game” gene. These dogs were brought back together to develop the “bulldog” of pre colonial time. Then, when city living was on the rise, the bulldog was thrown into the “pit”, for ever dubbed “pit bull”. 
As a dog man, I have spent nearly 10yrs, producing game bred dogs of prey. Before that I had been in wolf rescue and rehabilitation for 7yrs. I am not only a vet tech, but a canine behavior specialist. I have studied the genetics and behavior of most animals let alone dogs. Some authors in which I have retained a good deal of knowledge on the history of fighting dog breeds are; Richard R. Stratton (considered to be the foremost authority on the American Pit Bull Terrier), Dr. Dieter Fleig, Dr. Carl Seminic,J. Colby, Dianne Jessup, and Ed Faron. 
The “pit” bull shows up in the 14th century in tapestry and other forms of artwork. Soon after was he to earn his title “Pit Bulldog”. The bulldog at this time was in wide variety of shapes and sizes and is actually the English dog know today as Staffordshire Terrier. The pit contest were dignified with rules and regulations, contending one bloodline against the other, testing strength, stamina, and merit. These actions came over with the colonist in America. Legalized “pit” fighting resurfaced again, lasting in the United States until around 1940, its interesting to note that the “Police Gazette” promoted pit fights until that time. 
Always the talk of the town the pit bulldog developed many faces and names. The “pit bull” is also the sole foundation from which many breeds owe accreditation. Why these dogs are elite is because of the game gene, this is a behavior gene, when bred correctly in all Molosser form Mastiff to Boxer, will develop the “pit bull” conformation. By breeding a pure game and not worrying about looks, conformation will follow and form around what the body needs to be to be game. In another words, in 5 yrs or generations I could breed Boxers, Mastiffs, and any other Molosser breed into a virtual copy of the “pit bull”. 
A little dog, Ch Stumpy, not only a former pit dog, Ch Stumpy saved over twenty men in WWI. Becoming the most decorated soldier of WWI, upon return the little dog be came the foundation stock sire for all Boston Terriers then known as Boston Bull Terriers to note it was the “pit bull” from Boston. 
When the Boxer came into the states from Germany in the early 1800s into the 1900s, the dog was genetically identical to the “pit bull” then also having many names. Yankee Terrier, Pit Terrier, Staffordshire Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Pit Bulldog, Pit Bull, and of course Bulldog were the many names attributed with the little game dog. Once again all these dogs are genetically the same, yet politics call for us to line breed them different. The name Staffordshire originate along side with Manchester, names given to the true pit bulldog and pit terrier. The extinct English White Fighting Terrier, was an inbred Manchester terrier, the Staffordshire was the Pit Bulldog of the 1500’s -1700s. The king of England had a Champion bulldog that had a accidental breeding with his Pug. Instead of admitting to a mistake or a goof, he imposed this new concoction as the English Bulldog. This propaganda would get people to ignore their little pit fighters and get a dog of no resolve what so ever. This is how the English Bulldog got his corked tail and lost his athleticism. The name American Staffordshire comes from a heated debate regard the term “bull terrier” as AKC opened its doors, it to had political propaganda to change the perspective of the people. The Bull Terrier is nothing more than one mans effort to recreate the extinct English White Fighting Terrier. Like most people he took the game dog and bred it out. This creates a dog that has immense drive, with little dog aggression. However, it was all in order to get the common man to get a dog beside the game bred pit bull. The AKC, UKC, and ADBA all started to ratify their breed, the “pit bulldog”, skirmishing politics decides what they call their bulldogs. Funny the name “pit bull” is still in dispute today, as people start to hide that hey own an American Pit Bull Terrier. 
The American Pit Bull Terrier is in more movies, books, and “American” history than any other breed of dog. In the books, not the movies, Yellow Dog, Red Dog, and many others were “pit bulls” not Labs. Most people born and raised in the United States know of the “Little Rascals”. Not many know the show was named after the dog, who was really the main character. The dog was the rock for the unwanted unwatched “little rascals”. When we seen the dog on that black and white screen with bandages, that was from professional matches. Little Rascal was a Grand Champion, a dog of 10 or more wins and no losses. That savage brute around all those kids. Lets not forget Old Yeller, in the book, he was rescued from someone that was fighting him. What about Homeward Bound? We also have Snoopy, Droopy, and Under Dog, not beagles, these dogs represent the little unassuming game dogs. The American Pit Bull Terrier is more “American” than apple pie. We brought the little dog with us over seas, let him entertain and protect our children, call on him to kill pests, and vermin, to control quarrelsome stock and predators, and now taking the punishment for the thoughts perceived by man. 
John P. Colby, accredited with the conformation standards for the American Staffordshire Terrier and a founding party in the game dogs known as American Pit Bull Terriers, once stated and I quote; “The bulldog can beat any dog at what it was bred to do, and then whip him when he’s done. “ That says it all, we can trust this dog to do what ever we want or need it to do, even protect us from other devastating dogs. Ironically this is also the defect of the breed, strength and drive to perform unimagined feats, and undying loyalty to do it all just for you. 
I am the one who protects your home, I am the one who fends the family from strays and wild animals, I am the one who plays your games. I am loyal to the end, I am strong and reserve, I am the bulletproof fetch machine. I am a family friend to have and your .45 on command. I am the dog that has been around to do the things men were afraid to do alone. I am your American Pit Bull Terrier, I am your true Bulldog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am the best of both worlds Gemini!!! LOL


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My partner is Taurus, he is a very closed book, makes wise decisions, very mellow, but if you pull his tail too much he will 'charge'

Im a Libran


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I am the best of both worlds Gemini!!! LOL


Yeah, and a helluva ride too LOL!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Good thread, lots of great thought, by many outstanding individuals.
> My thought on who we are as owners are answered in the complexity and the simplicity of the dog, and it's existence...
> 
> Stan Chevalley
> ...


I'm glad you joined in this thread FH, always refreshing to get your take on subjects of discussion! Your history lessons are icing on the cake as well


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Yay HUGS all around, we love you too Sharon


What she said


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I am of the quiet type preferring to be with only one or two. I am passionate for what I do and this gets me into a lot of trouble. Do not push me into a corner because I will not back down. I am brutally honest and could care less what other's think. I will not sugar coat anything even to my staff. I will never forget the statement my boss said to me one day. "You are so gentle, compassionate and patient with the clients you work with but you are different towards staff. Why is this?" My answer was simple.....they know better. Failing to provide the proper care/love for those in need like a family member is unacceptable and they will be told that. I will fight for the lives of other's who are unable to fight for themselves even if it gets me in trouble or.............fired.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

As owners we are the ones who endure, and pursue; we climb and hang on till we reach achievement or until we stop breathing... and still the fire burns on and says NO I will not die today!

dunno... sounds good


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

bravo FH, I like it, sounds good, lol


----------

